# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  В Firefox 49 исправлены уязвимости критического и высокого уровня

## olejah

Mozilla, с выпуском Firefox 49 на этой неделе, исправила множество уязвимостей критического и высокого уровня. Среди этих уязвимостей есть недавно обнаруженная проблема с сертификатом, которая позволяла злоумышленникам провести атаку посредника (MitM).

Список критических уязвимостей также включает в себя различные ошибки памяти (CVE-2016-5256 и CVE-2016-5257), найденные разработчиками Mozilla. Некоторые из этих брешей могут быть использованы для выполнения произвольного кода.

Несколько уязвимостей переполнения буфера, связанных с работой с пустыми фильтрами во время рендеринга canvas (CVE-2016-5275) и кодирования фрагментов изображения (CVE-2016-5278), также были признаны критическими.

Уязвимость сертификата также влияла и на браузер Tor, она оценивается как уязвимость высокой степени. Брешь позволяет злоумышленнику провести атаку посредника, если он сможет получить сертификат для addons.mozilla.org. Это может привести к выполнению произвольного кода на целевой системе и не требуется взаимодействия с пользователем.

Эту атаку довольно сложно провести, но эксперты считают, что она может спонсироваться государством. Исследователи подсчитали, что начать массовую атаку против пользователей Tor будет стоить примерно 100 000 $.

Также в Firefox 49 исправлены ошибки высокой степени важности, приводящие к раскрытию информации и выполнению произвольного кода. Кроме этого, исправлены две уязвимости средней степени важности и две низкой.

Mozilla также выпустила Firefox ESR 45.4, который устраняет дюжины уязвимостей, включая многие критического и высокого уровня.

Изначально Mozilla планировали выпустить Firefox 13 сентября, но решили в итоге отложить релиз на неделю после обнаружения ошибки, которая способствовала слишком частому отображению сообщения об ошибки.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

